# proventos



## GABILI

Alguém sabe como é esta palavra em español nesta frase abaixo?​​​​_DOS LIMITES DA REMUNERAÇÃO E DOS PROVENTOS_​​​​_Obrigada!!_​​​​


----------



## Vanda

O que são os proventos na área mencionada:
*
*


> _Proventos_ são quantitativos em dinheiro que o militar percebe na Inatividade, quer na reserva remunerada ou reformado


----------



## Ambrosio

Proventos = en inglés y en espanhol.


----------



## Mangato

Provento é também uma palavra do espanhol, na atualidade fora de uso. 
*Proventos = rentas*


----------



## GABILI

Preciso de ajuda com a palavra PROVENTOS. Como seria exatamente em espanhol no seguinte texto?
Art. 13. Cessa o direito à percepção dos *proventos* na inatividade na data:
I - do falecimento do militar;
II - do ato que prive o Oficial do posto e da patente.
 
Obrigada


----------



## Carfer

Não tenho a certeza, dado o contexto talvez '_gajes_'.


----------



## Mangato

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1361772&highlight=proventos


Já houve esta discussão.

Acho que proventos são remunerações que recebem os militare nalguma circunstância


----------



## fernandobn97007

Proventos são simplesmente remunerações, rendimentos e etc.
A remuneração dos militares é soldo.


----------



## Naticruz

GABILI said:


> Alguém sabe como é esta palavra em español nesta frase abaixo?​
> 
> 
> _DOS LIMITES DA REMUNERAÇÃO E DOS PROVENTOS_​
> 
> 
> _Obrigada!!_​


Creo que podrá ser *«provechos»*

Del DRAE

*5. *m. pl. Utilidades y emolumentos que se adquieren o permiten fuera del sueldo o salario.


Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Naticruz said:


> Creo que podrá ser *«provechos»*
> 
> Del DRAE
> 
> *5. *m. pl. Utilidades y emolumentos que se adquieren o permiten fuera del sueldo o salario.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
Nati você me deu a dica. Acho que hoje, provechos não se entenderia, mas tem outra palavra, *prebenda,* que tem essa significação mesma 
*prebenda**.*
_(__Del__lat.__ praebenda)._

_*1. *f. Renta aneja a un canonicato u otro oficio eclesiástico._

Hoje entendemos por prebenda um premio ou função adicional que supõe um acrescimento do salário
No caso dos miltares eles recebem _prebendas_, por número de filhos, anos de serviço, por localidade, por condecorações, cursos é especialidades, etc,. Prebenda têm uma connotação algo despectiva, pelo que no caso dos militares se utiliza o termo *complementos*.


----------



## Carfer

'_Proventos_' é um termo muito usado em Portugal no domínio da fiscalidade para designar qualquer tipo de rendimentos ou lucros. No Brasil, a fazer fé no Aulete, tem também este sentido e ainda um outro, que não tem cá, de retribuição do funcionário público aposentado ou em situação de disponibilidade (que em Portugal se designa por '_pensão_'). Obviamente que é este último o sentido da palavra no frase de Gabili, pelo que a questão, a meu ver, se resume a isto: como é que se chama em espanhol a retribuição dos funcionários aposentados ou inactivos (se é que há algum termo específico)?

Quanto ao mais o Mangato que me perdoe, mas acho que '_prebenda_' não vem aqui ao caso, porque não estamos a falar de remunerações adicioniais em função de situações particulares, tais como o número de filhos, os anos de serviço, o risco da função, etc. mas sim da remuneração básica do reformado. Além disso, também em português a palavra _'prebenda_' tem essa conotação negativa de que fala e seria um pouco injurioso para os que recebem essas remunerações designá-las por _'prebendas_', porque estas, originárias dos tempos em que a Igreja vivia à larga à custa do Estado, adquiriram o sentido de benesse injusta e injustificada que se dá a alguém que não o merece e nada faz para o merecer, ou seja, são sinónimas de _'sinecura_', de '_tacho_', de '_mama_', de '_teta_' e outros termos que, como imaginam, traduzem bem o '_alto_' conceito em que a coisa é tida pelo comum das pessoas.

Resta-me acrescentar que retiro a minha anterior sugestão de '_gajes_', porque também eu estava a raciocinar em termos de complementos, de adicionais, de emolumentos. Ora, o _'provento_' brasileiro não lhe corresponde, de toda a evidência.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> '_Proventos_' é um termo muito usado em Portugal no domínio da fiscalidade para designar qualquer tipo de rendimentos ou lucros. No Brasil, a fazer fé no Aulete, tem também este sentido e ainda um outro, que não tem cá, de retribuição do funcionário público aposentado ou em situação de disponibilidade (que em Portugal se designa por '_pensão_'). Obviamente que é este último o sentido da palavra no frase de Gabili, pelo que a questão, a meu ver, se resume a isto: como é que se chama em espanhol a retribuição dos funcionários aposentados ou inactivos (se é que há algum termo específico)?
> *Pensión*, no caso dos militares  diziam *retiro.*
> 
> Quanto ao mais o Mangato que me perdoe, mas acho que '_prebenda_' não vem aqui ao caso, porque não estamos a falar de remunerações adicioniais em função de situações particulares, tais como o número de filhos, os anos de serviço, o risco da função, etc. mas sim da remuneração básica do reformado. Além disso, também em português a palavra _'prebenda_' tem essa conotação negativa de que fala e seria um pouco injurioso para os que recebem essas remunerações designá-las por _'prebendas_', porque estas, originárias dos tempos em que a Igreja vivia à larga à custa do Estado, adquiriram o sentido de benesse injusta e injustificada que se dá a alguém que não o merece e nada faz para o merecer, ou seja, são sinónimas de _'sinecura_', de '_tacho_', de '_mama_', de '_teta_' e outros termos que, como imaginam, traduzem bem o '_alto_' conceito em que a coisa é tida pelo comum das pessoas.
> 
> O termo *provecho* que forneceu a Nati me levou a essa conclussão errada. Tem razão. Na ditadura os militares com retribição ruim, eram compensados com *prebendas*, (asessorias de seguridade em empresas privadas, cadeiras em conselhos de administração para os geneales, etc. Acho que não tem relação  com proventos.
> 
> Resta-me acrescentar que retiro a minha anterior sugestão de '_gajes_', porque também eu estava a raciocinar em termos de complementos, de adicionais, de emolumentos. Ora, o _'provento_' brasileiro não lhe corresponde, de toda a evidência.


 
Cumprimentos.


----------



## GABILI

Obrigado a todos! Foram muito úteis todos os comentários!!!


----------

